# Going bigger



## wrasser (Apr 5, 2005)

OK, I have this chance to get a 300 gal. acrylic tank for &750.00. The question to ask is... ... will a 300 gal tank be worth moving into from a 150 gal. tank.
I know that answer is yes, the problem that I am thinking is the fish in my 150 are even to much for a 300 gal. I mean volume wise yes BUT what about distance or territory wise?
Should i save and go even long than 8 feet?

I have in the 150gal. tank
purple tang, harlequin tusk
blue hippo tang, dragon wrasse
sailfin tang, red coris wrasse
bi-color angle (darwf), formosa coris wrasse 
coral beauty (darwf), chiseltooth wrasse
bi-color blenny, yellow wrasse
queen blenny,  six line wrasse
bullet goby, cardinal
neon golby, blue face trigger
pinktail trigger, odomus trigger
clown trigger, 1 turbo snail/a few blue legs
I think that is about it
thanks for the time


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

Sounds like you need two tanks with some of those fish youve got, eventually the clown will take out pretty much everything I would think (at least the other triggers). I'd make the 150 his home as well as maybe a wrasse or two, and the purple tang. If you can't keep the two tanks I'd definately wait to get something bigger and for a slightly better price (assuming the 750 dollars is for tank only or tank and stand used).


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I think that your tank's being too small for those fish is the only thing keeping them from killing each other. Given a little more room, they might decide that there is enough territory to fight over after all. I gotta agree with Fishfirst; why just upgrade if you can instead run 2 tanks? Yeah, I know...but isn't there always room for just one more tank?


----------

